# Choosing a table saw...



## TheCap10 (Feb 12, 2011)

Howdy,

Newbie here with a question about table saws and fences.

So I would like to build some cabinets (eventually). Do I NEED a large fence (30+ in.), or can I get by with a more 'garage friendly' fence? Seeing as how some of my rips would be > 30 in., I was unsure if ripping to remove the 'waste' would be acceptable from a smaller saw.

Considering a used TS3650, new R4512, or Bosch saw.

Love the forum, thanks for everyone's input!

Jason


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

You'll probably get more help if you post this in the power tool section. Do a search while you are there, theres about a billion TS threads.

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a "garage style" tablesaw, just your average bench top table saw, and only a few times have I had to make a rip that was over 30 inches. They do sell some cheap ones that have the extension table with a rip capacity of 24+ inches.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Jason, welcome to the forum. If you've got the space for a saw like the TS3650 or R4512, there are several advantages to going with a full size with a belt drive induction motor versus a portable like the Bosch with a direct drive universal motor. The Bosch is one of the better examples of portables, but in general, smaller saws have less operating room in front of the blade, are lighter and less stable, are louder, less reliable, offer fewer accessories/upgrades, and tend to have less resale value in the long run...they are definitely smaller and more portable though. 

The Craftsman 21833 is essentially the same saw as the R4512, so watch for sales from either one if that's the saw you decide on....Ridgid offers their lifetime service agreement (LSA) though. You might also add the Porter Cable PCB270TS from Lowes to your list of potential new saws. Also keeps your eyes peeled for good used full size contractor saws or hybrids from Delta, Jet, PM, Grizzly, Hitachi, Craftsman, Bridgewood, Woodtek, General International, Sunhill, and others. 

With a good blade and good alignment, any of these saws is capable of accurate service. Good luck and please keep us posted on your progress.

Some good reading about table saws:


----------



## TheCap10 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys. Will let y'all know what transpires. There's a few used saws on CL I've got my eye on.

Jason


----------



## sdaupanner (Feb 27, 2011)

*Ummm Grizzley or a few dollars cheaper PowerMaster*

I just back last fall bought a Power Master 10 inch saw it is called a contractors Cabinet saw. I have had several benchtop saws and they are now most in the local land fills. This one has the power to rip what has to be ripped and it does it with all the power that you need. I was rebuilding a Hoosier cabinet for my wife and needed several pieces of red oak ripped, talk about a nice saw it did it with out a quibble. The only thing that I have done so far is to change the saw blades from the factory to DeWalt 30 & 60 tpi blades.


----------



## dadams14 (Feb 27, 2011)

*safety*

My friend cut his pinky off on a tablesaw....
The next one I buy will have emergency stop capability like sawstop. The contractor model sells for about $1500. I imagine he wishes he had one now.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

For what it's worth, I have a cheapo craftsman with the standard cheapo craftsman fence. I routinely make cuts up to 16 feet in length without any extra fence. It's a pain, but they come out straight almost every time. When they don't come out straight, it's clearly operator error.


----------



## Woodworker 51 (Oct 18, 2007)

I just bought the Ridgid R4512 & like it a lot. I had to tighten the belt, other than that everything was perfect after assembly. If you do decide on the Ridgid. ask for the store manager at Home Depot & ask for a 10% discount, I got the discount just by asking. I did call the Tech people a couple of times during assembly & they were very helpful.
Dennis


----------



## dadams14 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Table saw*

I started with a cheap saw which had a direct drive motor and a lousy fence. It was OK until I needed to use it every day. Then I bought a JET contractors saw and it does what I need, except I removed the fence and clamped an incra jig on the right side.. I need exact and repeatable fence position, which this jig gives. I would like the saw stop feature for the times when I get a little too happy around the blade. I have had close calls and renew my safety habits often but it only takes 1 second to have a bad day.
Dennis


----------



## ahudson (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have much experience as a wood worker, but after researching table saws, I came across the EZ system by Eurekazone. I have purchased a few pieces to see what it is all about. That system might be worth investigating, especially if safety is a factor.


----------



## Watsin38 (Mar 10, 2011)

TheCap10 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Newbie here with a question about table saws and fences.
> 
> ...


Yes you can for sure. All you need is to put some good estimates on it. And then see that what could be the possibility. Can you really do it or not.


----------



## theschwarz1 (Feb 18, 2011)

knotscott said:


> ...Also keeps your eyes peeled for good used full size contractor saws or hybrids from Delta, Jet, PM, Grizzly, Hitachi, Craftsman, Bridgewood, Woodtek, General International, Sunhill, and others.....


Yes...I am trying to wiat til I have the legal amount of posts to advertise...but I may be able to help in this area....Walker Turner commercial saw w/tables and biesemeyer fence.....soon I will have it listed with pics. 

I think i Have to have 25 posts first....trying to play by the rules....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TheCap10 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Newbie here with a question about table saws and fences.
> 
> ...


To answer your question, you can get away with a 30" fence, by having the "waste" piece larger than 30". IOW, if you need a 36" piece from a 48" piece, allow for the saw kerf and set the fence accordingly (11 7/8"). For cuts like that, make sure first that your piece is 48" to start with, and that your kerf is 1/8". 

If your saw isn't as powerful as some cabinet saws, you can optimize the power yours has by using a better blade. If there is some stress with a 50T or 60T blade, try a 32T and see if the cut is easier.












 







.


----------

